

Ask YC:  How can I fix poor adsense targeting on my site? - amichail

I'm getting poor targeting on http://numbrosia.com.<p>One way to work around it is to use url parameters such as "?cmd=puzzle_lb" instead of "?cmd=leaderboard".  This helps sometimes (e.g., the leaderboard page may still show golf ads but it also shows puzzle ads now).<p>However, what can I do for the main page?
======
utnick
1\. add more text to the page, put a paragraph or two below the puzzle
describing what it is. Use Keywords in that paragraph that you want ads for.
You don't have to overdo the keyword usage, just sprinkle them in a few times.

2\. Move the ads towards the center, closer to the puzzle. I wouldn't have
even glanced at those ads on my widescreen if I wasn't looking for them. This
will help your clickthrough rate.

3\. Don't expect to get rich off adsense puzzle ads.

~~~
wastedbrains
I agree that adding a little more text about the kind of ads you want would
help, then also use google adsense targeting. This way google will use only
the text that you think will help bring up relevant ads for your site. You
might also consider having an about page that beside talking about the game
discusses similar games and links to them. I have found having a few pages
with similar content helps google when targeting ads.

[https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?answer=...](https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?answer=23168)

~~~
amichail
Yes, but note:

"In order to properly implement this feature, you'll need to include a
significant amount of content within the section targeting tags. Including
insufficient content may result in less relevant ads or PSAs."

So you can't just surround the word "puzzle" for example with section
targeting.

------
prakash
look at pubmatic (<http://pubmatic.com>), they do a lot of ad optimizations
with 5 or 6 of the top 8 ad networks.

------
mig
Perhaps you should try other ad alternatives besides adsense.

------
miannini
Check out Adpinion.com

